# Samish Retriever Club



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to last series of the Qualifying, which will be a water blind (15 dogs) -

1,2,5,6,9,10,11,13,14,16,19,21,22,24,28

Unofficial callbacks to second series of the Open (33 dogs) -

1,4,6,8,11,12,13,15,18,19,22,25,27,28,29,30,32,33,35,37,38,41,42,43,44,45,48,49,50,52,53,54,55


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to third series Open (22 dogs) -

1,6,11,13,18,19,22,27,30,32,35,37,38,41,42,43,44,48,49,52,53,54

9:00 AM start for the Open third series tomorrow.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to John Kinnard and Mac for winning the Q


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to fourth series Open (7 dogs) -

13,22,32,44,49,52,53


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

DMA said:


> Congrats to John Kinnard and Mac for winning the Q


That's great!!! Good on you John. Harry


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial callbacks to Amateur 3rd series tomorrow (20 dogs):

2,5,10,15,16,17,21,22,23,25,28,29,30,33,35,40,44,45,46,49

Dog 40 starts. Location still being determined. Look for signs.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Open results -

1st Ford (Panarites/Gonia)
2nd Magic (Lee/Gonia) - qualified for National
3rd Rusty (van der Lee)
4th Ann (Neeley/Fangsrud)
RJ Buddy (Brown/Fangsrud)
Jam JJ (McBee/Totten)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow -
Congratulations to Gonia team with wins with Ford & Magic! 

Congrats to Sharon & Rusty on another win and the rest of the finishers and participants. 
Lorraine


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats to Ford on another win- Having a great year.

Any news on the Derby results would be appreciated.


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Sharon van de Lee won the Amateur with Rusty ( New AFC ) and this qualifies them for the June National.
3rd in the Open and 1st in the Am..................A pretty good weekend for Sharon And Rusty.
A big Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Wow -- Sharon and Rusty! Terrific. Was just going to write you a personal e-mail re your Open, and then saw this about the Amat.
We all knew Rusty was hot. I am delighted for you, John and Rusty. Congrats on the new AFC and going to Ronan in June for the National Amat.

Glenda


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Sharon! Nice meeting you both this week.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Wow Sharon, congratulations on a great weekend for you and Rusty. Hope to see you in June.
Keep up the good work. Janet


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Didn't Jerry Fletcher's dog Daisy also earn an AFC?!!


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

HarryWilliams said:


> Didn't Jerry Fletcher's dog Daisy also earn an AFC?!!


Yes Daisy did earn an AFC last weekend. I know Jerry is on cloud 9 right now.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

So glad to hear that. Another nice guy does good, well Daisy anyway.

See ya'll at Fallon

Jeff


----------

